# 747 Water and heating advice



## trottm (Jul 5, 2007)

Just trying to get to grips with the operation of our 2006 747. I have emptied the water tank and boiler and turned off the pump. However when I turn on the control panel it appears to switch on the lights and all other circuits for about 20secs before reverting to the actaul on/off settings. I guess it is not too good to keep having the water pump operating dry. Any way of avoiding this other than to pull the fuse out?
Also is it safe to operate the heating without having the hot water boiler full, both gas and electric?
All advice greatly appreciated.
Mark.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*water/boiler*

The boiler will always be full unless you have drained it. 10/13ltr. it always tops up from tank. the pump will only work if you turn a tap on ?

try downloading manual from the net,


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

I leave the taps open on my Burstner Elegance if the water system is drained down and I also notice that if I turn the e-control box on the pump runs for a few seconds even with the pump circuit turned off at the control box. Although it runs for such a short time that I doubt if harm is done I try to remember to close the taps before switching the e-control on. If the taps are closed the pump does not run. I suspect this is easier than removing the fuse.
As far as I understand there is absolutely no problem in running the heating even if the hot water tank is empty. In fact when filling the water system in the frequent cold weather we have in N E Scotland I will turn the heating on before filling with water to ensure that the Truma dump valve stays in the closed position.


----------

